# From fat to...less fat!?



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

As a bit of a back story, I was an overweight child and this carried on in to my teens and early twenties culminating in me reaching circa 21-22 stone at the age of 20. After seeing some pictures at a family wedding I decided enough was enough and decided to do something about it, this involved restricting calories and lots of cardio in the gym. I have no idea on the nutritional breakdown of my diet but it was poor and probably less than 2000 calories a day. I dropped weight and after seeing results was spurred on and stuck with it, dropping to around 13.5 stone in around 12 months.

Because I was so large, the weight loss left me with significant loose skin around my stomach, chest and arms. I have tried, in vein, to put on muscle and try to rectify this. However, I always hit a brick wall where I realise nothing I do in terms of diet and exercise will solve the issue. I could build huge arms/chest but nothing will bring the stomach back in shape.

After hitting brick walls in my training I always rebounded and put a lot of weight back on, it was a bit of a cycle. At the start of this year I was around 16 stone, I'd lost all interest in healthy eating and training after losing my Dad in December. In February I decided to get my **** in gear and finally try and do something about the loose skin around my stomach and chest, before I get married in August. I worked my **** off with a good diet and testing exercise regime which has seen me reach my goal weight of 13.5 stone again, however this time I have significantly more muscle mass.

I also had a number of consultations with surgeons to remove the excess skin but I have decided to put the surgery on hold until after the wedding. I wasn't willing to go under the knife until I'd lost the weight I needed and it got too late to have the surgery, recover and get back in the gym before my wedding. I haven't cancelled the surgery completely but it may happen later on in the year or even 2016 now!

My main goal now is to try and maintain my bodyweight or increase slightly whilst increasing strength. I do not want to rebound back to where I was!

Anyway, enough waffle, here's some pictures:

This is me in 2005 at my Sister's wedding. Difficult to tell but this was me at my heaviest, there aren't many pictures from this part of my life for obvious reasons:










I started a journal on another site in 2008 and apparently I was around 15 stone in the following pictures, although I look significantly heavier!































Images from March this year after dieting down to around 14.5 stone






































Images from March this year showing extent of excess skin:































Images from April this year:































Images from May this year, just shy of 14 stone:
























May this year as well in changing rooms:










I could do with taking a few new pictures, I'm 5-6 pounds lighter than the latest pictures above.

Thanks for reading! I'll detail training and diet in posts below


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Only just noticed the thread was up and running.

My current goals are to try and maintain bodyweight or increase slightly but to try and increase lifts and muscle mass.

Diet is around 2500-2600kcal training days 2200-2300kcal on non-training days. The difference coming from lack of PWO.

Typical diet:

07:30 - 60g oats, 50g Protein Blend, 30g Blueberries

10:30 - 100g Chicken Breast, 45g Brown Basmati Rice, Veg

13:30 - 150g Frozen White Fish Fillets, 200g Sweet Potato, Veg

16:00 - 100g Chicken Breast, 45g Brown Basmati Rice, Veg

17:00 - Train

18:00 - 50g Whey + Banana

19:30 - 110g Salmon (uncooked), 45g Brown Basmati Rice, Veg

22:00 - 225g Skyr Yoghurt, 40g Problend5, 15g Peanut Butter

Macros are generally around

280g pro

240g carbs

45g fat

Any advice on this diet would be greatly appreciated. I try and stick to eating 7 times a day at fairly equal splits during the week as it suits me better and I feel much better spreading my food out. Weekends are generally on an IIFYM basis with a few cheats thrown in for good measure. Try not to go mad with portions as I get horrendously bloated if I skip a couple of meals and have to make up my calories.

Should I be aiming to creep up the calories? I've already gone from 2400 daily at the end of my cut to 2500-2600 with less cardio...


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

In terms of training, I have just started an upper/lower split from reading advice in another thread from @simonthepiemanUpper 1

Bench 3 x 5

Row 3 x 5

Dips 4 x 10

Pull ups BW 4 x F

optional bi's & Side raises

Lower 1

Squat 3 x 5

SLDLs 4 x 10

Lunges 2 x 8 el

optional calves

Upper 2

Decline bench 3 x 5

t-rows 3 x 5

OHP 4 x 10

Chins 4 x 10

optional - triceps & facepulls

Lower 2

Deadlifts 3 x 5

front squats 4 x 10

Glute ham raise or pull throughs or hamstring curls 2 x 8

optional - calves


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

I'm sure someone more in the know will come by and help with you're questions but I just want to say you've done a cracking job there... Even for a Wigan supporter :laugh: @ancient_loyal well done mate


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Plate said:


> I'm sure someone more in the know will come by and help with you're questions but I just want to say you've done a cracking job there... Even for a Wigan supporter :laugh: @ancient_loyal well done mate


Thanks mate, been a long road but I'm determined not to let it slip and carry on to have a physique I'm proud of


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Thanks mate, been a long road but I'm determined not to let it slip and carry on to have a physique I'm proud of


How come you decided to wait till after the wedding for the skin surgery is it a big job? One of the best transformations I have seen.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Plate said:


> How come you decided to wait till after the wedding for the skin surgery is it a big job? One of the best transformations I have seen.


I had pretty much made my mind up that I wanted to have the surgery but I wanted to get to a level of fat that I was happy with rather than risking not getting the results I wanted. By the time I'd got to where I wanted it was too late to recover and properly and get back in the gym.

The surgery has a recovery time of 8 weeks out of the gym. I didn't want to have that down time so close to the stag and wedding. My plan is to keep fat low, put some muscle on and have the surgery later this year or early 2016...

Edit: thanks for the kind word too mate


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> I had pretty much made my mind up that I wanted to have the surgery but I wanted to get to a level of fat that I was happy with rather than risking not getting the results I wanted. By the time I'd got to where I wanted it was too late to recover and properly and get back in the gym.
> 
> The surgery has a recovery time of 8 weeks out of the gym. I didn't want to have that down time so close to the stag and wedding. My plan is to keep fat low, put some muscle on and have the surgery later this year or early 2016...
> 
> Edit: thanks for the kind word too mate


Ah I see good plan, my stag do was brutal with all the beer and food.. When hammered I eat everything in sight lol

In that 8 weeks recovery just make sure you check everything on myfitnesspal and keep yourself around 2000 cal that's what I would do anyway someone might say different mate, but with no exercise it seems right for maintaining weight, maybe keep the protein high so you don't loose as much muscle but I doubt you will loose much in 8 weeks..

You're welcome and good luck with it all I'll be following. :thumbup1:


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Love to see this mate well done! :thumb:


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Plate said:


> Ah I see good plan, my stag do was brutal with all the beer and food.. When hammered I eat everything in sight lol
> 
> In that 8 weeks recovery just make sure you check everything on myfitnesspal and keep yourself around 2000 cal that's what I would do anyway someone might say different mate, but with no exercise it seems right for maintaining weight, maybe keep the protein high so you don't loose as much muscle but I doubt you will loose much in 8 weeks.
> 
> ...


I already use myfitnesspal on a daily basis to log everything and make sure I'm on track. Great app!

The stag do might be a tiny set back but marginal, I'm only away for 2 days. I've just been to Cyprus earlier this month and managed to not put any weight on.



Acidreflux said:


> Love to see this mate well done! :thumb:


Thanks mate, much appreciated


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Last couple of days training:

*Upper 1 - Monday 29/06/2015*

Bench Press (working sets)

Set 1: 80 kg × 5

Set 2: 80 kg × 5

Set 3: 80 kg × 5

Bent Over Row (working sets)

Set 1: 70 kg × 5

Set 2: 70 kg × 5

Set 3: 70 kg × 5

Tricep Dip

Set 1: 10 reps

Set 2: 10 reps

Set 3: +10 kg × 10

Set 4: +20 kg × 10

Pull Up

Set 1: 5 reps

Set 2: 5 reps

Set 3: 5 reps

Set 4: 5 reps

Bicep Curl (Machine)

Set 1: 25 kg × 10

Set 2: 30 kg × 10

Set 3: 40 kg × 7

Set 4: 30 kg × 3

Cable Xovers

Set 1: 15 kg × 10

Set 2: 20 kg × 10

Set 3: 27.5 kg × 10

*Lower 1 - Tuesday 30/06/2015*

Squat (working sets)

Set 1: 95 kg × 5

Set 2: 95 kg × 5

Set 3: 95 kg × 5

SLDL

Set 1: 40 kg × 10

Set 2: 50 kg × 10

Set 3: 60 kg × 10

Set 4: 70 kg × 10

Lunge (Barbell)

Set 1: 45 kg × 8

Set 2: 45 kg × 8

Seated Calf Raise

Set 1: 40 kg × 12

Set 2: 50 kg × 5

Set 3: 60 kg × 5


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm currently training on an upper/lower split originally posted by @simonthepieman which is as follows:

Upper1

Bench 3 x 5

Row 3 x 5

Dips 4 x 10

Pull ups BW 4 x F

optional bi's & Side raises

Lower

Squat 3 x 5

SLDLs 4 x 10

Lunges 2 x 8 el

optional calves

Upper 2

Decline bench 3 x 5

t-rows 3 x 5

OHP 4 x 10

Chins 4 x 10

optional - triceps & facepulls

lower 2

Deadlifts 3 x 5

front squats 4 x 10

GHR or pull throughs or hamstring curls 2 x 8

optional - calves

I've nearly always done a body split over a week, whether that be a 4/5 day split so this is very new to me. I've also always done a lot more volume so I'm struggling to get my head around it a little bit. Last night I only did squats, SLDL, lunges and calf raises where as for legs I'd normally do; leg curls, squats, leg press, lying leg curl, nordic hamstring, 2 x different calf exercises.

I'm also struggling to find the sweet spot with weights. I wasn't sure whether to max out on my final working set or aim to keep the weight the same and then try to increase this weight every workout?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

3x5 wouldnt give me enough volume to grow I dont think - great for strength but not ideal when its appearance changes that your after.

IMO anyway.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

andyboro said:


> 3x5 wouldnt give me enough volume to grow I dont think - great for strength but not ideal when its appearance changes that your after.
> 
> IMO anyway.


Hi mate, what would be your suggestion? I was going off advice in this thread:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/200039-splits-vs-total-bodies-nattys-2.html

It is very confusing to say the least. I've been doing a 4/5 day split for years and never really got anywhere, this may be largely down to my diet though!


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

One of the best transformations iv seen on here mate well done!!


----------



## PvtPyle (May 20, 2015)

Keeping it short and sweet , inspiring transformation mate.

Great work.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Shreddedbeef said:


> One of the best transformations iv seen on here mate well done!!





PvtPyle said:


> Keeping it short and sweet , inspiring transformation mate.
> 
> Great work.


Cheers guys, much appreciated


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

ancient_loyal said:


> Hi mate, what would be your suggestion? I was going off advice in this thread:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/200039-splits-vs-total-bodies-nattys-2.html
> 
> It is very confusing to say the least. I've been doing a 4/5 day split for years and never really got anywhere, this may be largely down to my diet though!


I think saying you're not getting anywhere may be a bit harsh! lol

Looking at that workout link, id expect that you struggle with chest development most of all?

I think the important thing is to not be afraid to adapt training to fit where you'd like to focus for a while.. there's no point in following something almost to the letter when its designed by someone who isn't you... I'm not Natty so my idea of a training plan may be a little OTT for your needs.

Personally though (and bearing the above in mind) after a couple of years at it I'd be moving to a more 'standard' EOD split.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ancient_loyal said:


> I'm currently training on an upper/lower split originally posted by @simonthepieman which is as follows:
> 
> Upper1
> 
> ...


Nice to hear something I've said helps someone 

Great work mate. Good luck.

I'm going to go back on that routine myself after the summer.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

andyboro said:


> I think saying you're not getting anywhere may be a bit harsh! lol
> 
> Looking at that workout link, id expect that you struggle with chest development most of all?
> 
> ...


I've always struggled with chest development when doing a traditional split. I was hoping more frequency over volume would work. I've been doing abs every workout for a couple of months and they've come on quite considerably so I'm not sure whether this approach would work with my chest?

I try not to overthink things but I'd like some solid rationale in place, otherwise I'd go off script and my workouts would be a bit of a mess.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

simonthepieman said:


> Nice to hear something I've said helps someone
> 
> Great work mate. Good luck.
> 
> I'm going to go back on that routine myself after the summer.


Thanks mate, much appreciated.

I think I know your answer to this question but do you believe the routine has enough volume for someone who's been training for a number of years? Bearing in mind I'm coming from high volume workouts.

Thanks,

Simon


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

ancient_loyal said:


> I've always struggled with chest development when doing a traditional split. I was hoping more frequency over volume would work. I've been doing abs every workout for a couple of months and they've come on quite considerably so I'm not sure whether this approach would work with my chest?
> 
> I try not to overthink things but I'd like some solid rationale in place, otherwise I'd go off script and my workouts would be a bit of a mess.


I think that the question is whether (given enough time) you feel that it has made a difference? That's where the justification to remain the same of change has to come from.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ancient_loyal said:


> Thanks mate, much appreciated.
> 
> I think I know your answer to this question but do you believe the routine has enough volume for someone who's been training for a number of years? Bearing in mind I'm coming from high volume workouts.
> 
> ...


Yes, but it's framework at the end of the day. If you train at enough intensity, it should be plenty, but at the end of the day, unless you are getting on stage, you can have some fun and specialisation too.

What I would recommend is picking a single body part and exercise and some extra volume on what you want.

some i'd do extra chins on leg days. often a lot more tricep work on some upper days and when i felt like it chest flies or side raises.

Just go by feel, but less is often more for long term progress.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Fantastic work. You've actually build yourself a really solid physique. It's just the loose skin making you look worse than you are. Really hope the surgery lives up to your expectations. You've done ****ing brilliantly


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

andyboro said:


> I think that the question is whether (given enough time) you feel that it has made a difference? That's where the justification to remain the same of change has to come from.


This is only my second week in to be honest so it's far too early to tell.



simonthepieman said:


> Yes, but it's framework at the end of the day. If you train at enough intensity, it should be plenty, but at the end of the day, unless you are getting on stage, you can have some fun and specialisation too.
> 
> What I would recommend is picking a single body part and exercise and some extra volume on what you want.
> 
> ...


Not sure what you mean mate. When you say train at enough intensity, I was under the impression that you shouldn't really go to failure is that right? I've been trying to complete the same weight on the 3 working sets rather than working up to failure, is that right?

In terms of the extra volume, I've been adding cable x-overs, biceps on one day and tricep pushdowns/face pulls on the other upper day. Is that what you mean by extra volume or more than that? Also, assume I should keep the heavy pressing, Bench/Decline bench to the prescribed volume?



Growing Lad said:


> Fantastic work. You've actually build yourself a really solid physique. It's just the loose skin making you look worse than you are. Really hope the surgery lives up to your expectations. You've done ****ing brilliantly


Thanks mate, much appreciated. I hope the surgery lives up to the expectations too, it's a lot of money to be disapointed!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ancient_loyal said:


> This is only my second week in to be honest so it's far too early to tell.
> 
> Not sure what you mean mate. When you say train at enough intensity, I was under the impression that you shouldn't really go to failure is that right? I've been trying to complete the same weight on the 3 working sets rather than working up to failure, is that right?
> 
> ...


You've got it bang on mate. Stick to it


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

simonthepieman said:


> You've got it bang on mate. Stick to it


Thanks mate, I'll give it a go.

I might post some progress pictures up after a month or so.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Get a log and tag us in it, we'd be sure to try and help the best we can


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

simonthepieman said:


> Get a log and tag us in it, we'd be sure to try and help the best we can


This is my log haha :thumb:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ancient_loyal said:


> This is my log haha :thumb:


Well consider me subbed.

Saying that, i need to update mine. I've only been to the gym twice in 3 weeks though


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Yesterday was a rest day, went and played a round of golf for the first time in nearly a year!

Tonight will be Upper 2; Decline Bench, T-Bar Rows, OHP, Chin ups, Tricep extensions/face pull superset.

Going to bring the Decline Bench weight down to 90kg x 3 for the work sets and try and get it up to 110 increasing by 2.5kg every workout. I would probably max out around 100kg now so it will be a good test.

Chin ups and more so pull ups have been a perennial nightmare for me! I can just about manage a full set of 10 chin ups now for 1 set, I then get around 7 for the remaining sets. Pull ups are pathetic, only get 5 bodyweight ones and I'm not sure they're all that good form, no kipping though! Any advice for getting more proficient at these or is it a case of man up and just do it until you get better?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

simonthepieman said:


> Well consider me subbed.
> 
> Saying that, i need to update mine. I've only been to the gym twice in 3 weeks though


Nice one mate, will be awesome to have you on board!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ancient_loyal said:


> Yesterday was a rest day, went and played a round of golf for the first time in nearly a year!
> 
> Tonight will be Upper 2; Decline Bench, T-Bar Rows, OHP, Chin ups, Tricep extensions/face pull superset.
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

One tip i've introduced to my work outs that helps in on the last set of an exercise on a certain body part is to do an AMRAP set. As many reps as possible. so for the last set of OHP and Chins do as many reps as you can until you get 1 rep away from failure.

Also i keep saying this to people, on leg days, throw in a few chins in between sets. nothing close to failure. ie if you can do 10 in a row max. do 10 sets of 3 quality reps between sets and warm up


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

simonthepieman said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> One tip i've introduced to my work outs that helps in on the last set of an exercise on a certain body part is to do an AMRAP set. As many reps as possible. so for the last set of OHP and Chins do as many reps as you can until you get 1 rep away from failure.
> 
> Also i keep saying this to people, on leg days, throw in a few chins in between sets. nothing close to failure. ie if you can do 10 in a row max. do 10 sets of 3 quality reps between sets and warm up


Thanks for the advice pal, unfortunately an AMRAP set on chins for me would be 10 reps :thumbdown: could go with OHP though.

Will also throw in some chins in-between leg sets, will this help bring my pull ups up to speed? I've always taken the easy way out and reverted to the lat pulldown in fear of looking like a tool in the gym with my 3 bodyweight pull ups lol. Realised that it hasn't really helped though!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ancient_loyal said:


> Thanks for the advice pal, unfortunately an AMRAP set on chins for me would be 10 reps :thumbdown: could go with OHP though.
> 
> Will also throw in some chins in-between leg sets, will this help bring my pull ups up to speed? I've always taken the easy way out and reverted to the lat pulldown in fear of looking like a tool in the gym with my 3 bodyweight pull ups lol. Realised that it hasn't really helped though!


mate, I still do reps of 3-5 on leg days. Just focus on doing 3 fast reps ever other set of legs. That's the best way to get speed.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

simonthepieman said:


> mate, I still do reps of 3-5 on leg days. Just focus on doing 3 fast reps ever other set of legs. That's the best way to get speed.


Nice one pal, really appreciate your help.

Will update with the workout later on tonight. Got 5-a-side football today which will burn a few calories but nothing major, especially in this heat!

Diet is fairly consistent at the moment, trying to get around 280g protein in 2500-2600kcal. Struggled yesterday with golf, I didn't have time to eat before playing and didn't get home until 9 so my calories were eaten fairly late on, not ideal...


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ancient_loyal said:


> Nice one pal, really appreciate your help.
> 
> Will update with the workout later on tonight. Got 5-a-side football today which will burn a few calories but nothing major, especially in this heat!
> 
> Diet is fairly consistent at the moment, trying to get around 280g protein in 2500-2600kcal. Struggled yesterday with golf, I didn't have time to eat before playing and didn't get home until 9 so my calories were eaten fairly late on, not ideal...


timing of food matters very little if odd days are out of sync, don't stress the small stuff.

I'm thinking of getting into golf. I work in corporate sales so it might be a good career move! I live in west essex and there are tons of courses, sadly it's a fairly posh area near by so might be a little pricey


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

simonthepieman said:


> timing of food matters very little if odd days are out of sync, don't stress the small stuff.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting into golf. I work in corporate sales so it might be a good career move! I live in west essex and there are tons of courses, sadly it's a fairly posh area near by so might be a little pricey


Yeah I try not to stress the details too much, I've spent the past couple of months worrying about my food intake. I'm trying to find a happy medium between stressing about everything and being so nonchalant that I balloon again. I think I'm managing at the moment.

Golf is an expensive sport to play unfortunately. How old are you if you don't mind me asking? If you're under 30 there may well be some decent deals at local clubs. I have been a member for 3 years and only paid around £500 a year, full gents membership is closer to £1k. I'm 30 in October so I'm a bit screwed 

I work in Procurement for a big University, I get invited on so many golf days that I'm not allowed to accept  absolute nightmare


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Workout from tonight, pull ups are a bit pathetic again. Would it be better to move these to be the first back movement before T-Bar rows? So it would be Decline bench, Chins, OHP, T-Bar rows etc...

Upper 2

*Decline Bench Press*

Set 1: 90 kg × 5

Set 2: 90 kg × 5

Set 3: 90 kg × 5

*T-bar Row*

Set 1: 40 kg × 10

Set 2: 60 kg × 10

Set 3: 70 kg × 10

Set 4: 72.5 kg × 10

*OHP*

Set 1: 30 kg × 10

Set 2: 40 kg × 10

Set 3: 45 kg × 10

Set 4: 50 kg × 10

Notes: Not sure on form for 50kg OHP. May need to drop it back to 45kg

*Chin Up + 10 Push ups in-between sets*

Set 1: 10 reps

Set 2: 8 reps

Set 3: 6 reps

Set 4: 5 reps

*Tricep Extension + Face Pull Super Set*

Set 1: 35 kg × 10

Set 2: 42 kg × 10

Set 3: 51.5 kg × 10


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Just read the sticky by bayman in the diet section, it's a good read!

The article suggests macros should be made up of 1-1.5g or protein per lb of LBM, 0.22-0.33g of fat per lb.

I'm currently working on 2500 kcal after finishing a recent cut down, the goal being to maintain weight on slightly higher calories with less cardio. I now weigh 188lbs.

Therefore:

Protein - 1g per lb = 188g

Fat - 0.22g - 0.33g per lb = 41.36g - 62g

My figure of 2500 calories is plucked out of thin air to be honest. I monitor my weight on a daily basis to check for obvious changes and there haven't been. I've been between 185-190lb depending on the day for a while now.

Using the figures above I would have between 1124 - 1310 kcal left on a daily basis and ultimately it doesn't matter where the remaining calories come from as long as those key macros are met?

I'm concerned my protein is too high and my fats are too low.

For example, yesterday my intake was:



Any thoughts guys? Should I drop protein and up fats?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Yes, I'd drop protein and increase fat and bit, and possibly carbs too. I'd go for fat giving 20-30% of total calories.

If you search on YouTube for Eric Helms nutritional pyramid the video on micronutrients is what I'm going by FWIW, he's far more experienced than me and I have no reason to disagree with him. He does have a scientific approach though and so has figures as based on research study data (some of which I've read).

See how you get on at 2500 kcal. I'd normally go for looking to gradually increasing weight without much fat gain, rather than trying to recomp, but others will have different views.

Well done on what you've achieved BTW .


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Yes, I'd drop protein and increase fat and bit, and possibly carbs too. I'd go for fat giving 20-30% of total calories.
> 
> If you search on YouTube for Eric Helms nutritional pyramid the video on micronutrients is what I'm going by FWIW, he's far more experienced than me and I have no reason to disagree with him. He does have a scientific approach though and so has figures as based on research study data (some of which I've read).
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, appreciate the advice. I'll have a search for Eric Helms on Youtube when I get home tonight.

I seem to be steadying on 2500 kcal, if I maintain the same weight but get nowhere with lifts then I may look to increase kcal by small increments say to 2600 then to 2700.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

ancient_loyal said:


> Thanks mate, appreciate the advice. I'll have a search for Eric Helms on Youtube when I get home tonight.
> 
> I seem to be steadying on 2500 kcal, if I maintain the same weight but get nowhere with lifts then I may look to increase kcal by small increments say to 2600 then to 2700.


Yes, gradually increasing calories is the way I'd go about it. That's the safest way to find the right level without gaining too much fat in the process. If you're bulking for a while you'll periodically need to increase calories further but often as little as 50 kcal can be enough to get weight gain going again I've found.

This was the video I had in mind BTW:






It's not exciting but the information is solid.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Yes, gradually increasing calories is the way I'd go about it. That's the safest way to find the right level without gaining too much fat in the process. If you're bulking for a while you'll periodically need to increase calories further but often as little as 50 kcal can be enough to get weight gain going again I've found.
> 
> This was the video I had in mind BTW:
> 
> ...


Thanks pal, will give it a watch :thumb:

I've always rebounded badly after losing weight so I'm going to be very careful with my calorie intake. My Fitness Pal is an absolute god send for this, I'm not exactly sure what I'd do without it now. God knows how I ever justified what I ate or changes to my diet!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Tonights workout:

Lower 2

Deadlift

Set 1: 120 kg × 5

Set 2: 120 kg × 5

Set 3: 120 kg × 5

Front Squat

Set 1: 40 kg × 10

Set 2: 40 kg × 10

Set 3: 40 kg × 10

Set 4: 40 kg × 10

Nordic Ham Curl

Set 1: 8 reps

Set 2: 8 reps

Standing Calf Raise (Machine)

Set 1: 100 kg × 10

Set 2: 180 kg × 10

Set 3: 220 kg × 10 + 120kg x 8 + Bodyweight x 40 (superset)

What I learnt tonight is that front squats are hard and I'm not very good at them! I couldn't seem to get the bar in a comfortable position on my shoulders. I had a look at some Youtube videos before heading to the gym and gave it a go. I felt like my hands were being bent back and my wrists were going to snap, I'm pretty much assuming this shouldn't be the case! I was thinking that I wasn't upright enough for the bar to be resting on my shoulders and therefore my hands were having to stop the bar rolling off me?

Anyone got any tips?

Oh and you'll also notice that I have the same deadlifting capability as a small child, never been able to do it, it feels so awkward and alien to me even after years of doing it.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Took some updated pictures today. First thing after I woke up weighing 13 stones 7.5lbs (189.5lbs)



















Also took delivery of my new whey yesterday! Big thanks to @BespokeSupps










4 x 1kg bags of WPC80 of different flavours for the same price as the other suppliers charge for bigger bags. This is far better value imo. They'll be getting the majority of my business now 

The only problem I had was deciding which one to mix with my oats this morning. I went for Sticky Toffee Pudding and I wasn't disappointed!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Workout today went well, didn't feel too powerful under the bench but still got the reps needed. Managed to add a rep to each set of pull ups and I'm starting to feel a bit more confident with them, fingers crossed I carry on improving. Still thinking about switching chins and pull ups to the the front of the workout to make sure my back/biceps are less fatigued.

Workout was:

Upper 1

Bench Press

Set 1: 82.5 kg × 5

Set 2: 82.5 kg × 5

Set 3: 82.5 kg × 5

Bent Over Row

Set 1: 40 kg × 10

Set 2: 72.5 kg × 5

Set 3: 72.5 kg × 5

Set 4: 72.5 kg × 5

Dips

Set 1: 10 reps

Set 2: 10 reps

Set 3: +10 kg × 10

Set 4: +25 kg × 8 (bit too heavy this, should have got 10 reps) Will stick to this next workout and try to get 10...

Pull Up

Set 1: 6 reps

Set 2: 5 reps

Set 3: 5 reps

Set 4: 5 reps

Cable Xovers

Set 1: 20 kg × 10

Set 2: 25 kg × 10

Set 3: 30 kg × 10

EZ Bar Cur

Set 1: 20 kg × 10

Set 2: 25 kg × 10

Set 3: 20 kg × 10


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Workout yesterday:

*Lower 1*

*Squat*
Set 1: 100 kg × 5
Set 2: 100 kg × 5
Set 3: 100 kg × 5

*SLDL *
Set 1: 40 kg × 10
Set 2: 50 kg × 10
Set 3: 60 kg × 10
Set 4: 72.5 kg × 10

*Lunge (Barbell)*
Set 1: 50 kg × 8
Set 2: 50 kg × 8

*Seated Calf Raise*
Set 1: 20 kg × 20
Set 2: 40 kg × 15
Set 3: 60 kg × 10

Squatting still feels really good, got a lot more to give. Hoping to increase by 5kg every workout and ultimately get to 140kg for 3 sets of 5 good reps, that would be awesome.

On another note, my stag do is in a couple of weeks and the first night dress code is shit shirt and tight, white jeans. Here's my effort lol:










Upper workout 2 tonight, going to try and improve on my chins. @simonthepieman do you think it would be counter intuitive to swap the chins and t-bar row around? I'd like to improve chins but these are the hypertrophy workout rather than the power of the t-bar, does it matter which comes first?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Workout from last night:

*Upper 2*

*Decline Bench Press*
Set 1: 92.5 kg × 5
Set 2: 92.5 kg × 5
Set 3: 92.5 kg × 5

*Chin Up*
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 8 reps
Set 3: 7 reps
Set 4: 7 reps

*OHP*
Set 1: 30 kg × 10
Set 2: 40 kg × 10
Set 3: 45 kg × 10
Set 4: 52.5 kg × 8

*T-bar Row*
Set 1: 40 kg × 10
Set 2: 60 kg × 10
Set 3: 75 kg × 10

*Tricep Extension*
Set 1: 35 kg × 10
Set 2: 42 kg × 10
Set 3: 56 kg × 10

*Facepulls*
Set 1: 35 kg × 10
Set 2: 42 kg × 10
Set 3: 56 kg × 10

Chin ups slowly improving, although I did change the order with T-bar rows. Tried to add another 2.5kg to my OHP and couldn't quite get 10, will try for 10 next time!

Feel like I've got more to give on Decline bench too. 110x5 for 3 sets would be a nice target.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Rest day today, sucks massively. I feel lazy.

calories around 2200 today to account for lack of activity...


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

> Yes, I'd drop protein and increase fat and bit, and possibly carbs too. I'd go for fat giving 20-30% of total calories.
> 
> If you search on YouTube for Eric Helms nutritional pyramid the video on micronutrients is what I'm going by FWIW, he's far more experienced than me and I have no reason to disagree with him. He does have a scientific approach though and so has figures as based on research study data (some of which I've read).
> 
> ...





> ancient_loyal said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks mate, appreciate the advice. I'll have a search for Eric Helms on Youtube when I get home tonight.
> ...


Decent advice there


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Workout went fairly well today. Was the Lower 2 session:

Workout on Thursday, 9 July 2015, 17:14 Lower 2

Deadlift Set 1: 125 kg × 5 Set 2: 125 kg × 5 Set 3: 125 kg × 5

Front Squat Set 1: 45 kg × 10 Set 2: 45 kg × 10 Set 3: 45 kg × 10 Set 4: 45 kg × 10

Nordic Ham Curl Set 1: 8 reps Set 2: 8 reps

Standing Calf Raise (Machine) Set 1: 100 kg × 10 Set 2: 180 kg × 10 Set 3: 230 kg × 10

Also tried to take a video of my Deadlifting for a form critique. My video skills are nearly as bad as my Deadlifting skills though. The first video is my second set, the second video is my third and final working set. My back is rounding but I'm not entirely sure how to stop it!











Probably won't be able to give much advice from the videos but any help would be greatly appreciated. On a more positive note, I'm starting to get more comfortable with front squats. I'm slowly upping the weight until I'm fully confident with the movement.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

ancient_loyal said:


> Workout went fairly well today. Was the Lower 2 session:
> 
> Workout on Thursday, 9 July 2015, 17:14 Lower 2
> 
> ...


Your hips are too low, you're trying to squat the weight up.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for the advice @TommyBananas. I think I've been told bad advice before as I've been told previously to get my hips as low as possible. Always felt alien and uncomfortable to be honest.

So in essence I need to stand taller over the bar?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

ancient_loyal said:


> Thanks for the advice @TommyBananas. I think I've been told bad advice before as I've been told previously to get my hips as low as possible. Always felt alien and uncomfortable to be honest.
> 
> So in essence I need to stand taller over the bar?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Weighed in at 13 stones 5.5lbs (187.5lbs) this morning. That's 2lbs lower than yesterday, wtf? I've been sitting comfortably around the 189lbs mark without too much effort, this weigh in must be a bit of an anomaly. Anyway...

Upper 1 Workout again this morning, training early so I can go out straight after work.

Shifted the pull ups to in front of the bent over rows, @simonthepieman, you've previously said that the 3x5 of the B/O row was the power move and should be performed before the hypertrophy 4x10 movement of the pull ups. I wanted to move them around so I was fresher for the pull ups and try to improve them quicker, it worked today, I got a whole 8 reps! I was buzzing with my little self lol.

Anyway, full workout:

*Bench Press*
Set 1: 85 kg × 5
Set 2: 85 kg × 5
Set 3: 85 kg × 5

*Pull Up*
Set 1: 8 reps
Set 2: 6 reps
Set 3: 6 reps
Set 4: 5 reps

*Tricep Dip*
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: +10 kg × 10
Set 4: +25 kg × 8

*Bent Over Row*
Set 1: 75 kg × 5
Set 2: 75 kg × 5
Set 3: 75 kg × 5

*Cable Xovers*
Set 1: 20 kg × 10
Set 2: 25 kg × 10
Set 3: 30 kg × 10

*EZ Bar Cur*
Set 1: 20 kg × 10
Set 2: 20 kg × 10
Set 3: 20 kg × 10

Last 2 exercises performed as a superset as I was running out of time


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Rested over the weekend and probably had a few too many calories due to drinking on Friday, not too bothered though! I'm treating the next 3 weeks as write offs in terms of progress. I just want to make sure I don't put on tons of fat so I'll be hitting some cardio this week.

Down in London for 50 Cent Friday, night out in London the following day and the weekend after it's my stag in Cologne!

Lower 1 workout today, looking forward to some back squats


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Lower 1 Workout yesterday:

*Squat*
Set 1: 105 kg × 5
Set 2: 105 kg × 5
Set 3: 105 kg × 5

*SLDL *
Set 1: 40 kg × 10
Set 2: 60 kg × 10
Set 3: 70 kg × 10
Set 4: 75 kg × 10

*Lunge (Barbell)*
Set 1: 55 kg × 8
Set 2: 55 kg × 8

*Seated Calf Raise*
Set 1: 20 kg × 15
Set 2: 40 kg × 12
Set 3: 60 kg × 10, 40 kg × 10, 20 kg × 15 (performed as superset)

Back squats feel good. I'm really concentrating on going A2G where as previously I've loaded the bar and probably had questionable form in terms of depth. I'd be happy with anywhere past 120kg A2G but my aim is 140kg

Also adding in a little bit of cardio this week to try and compensate for the drinking I'll be doing at the weekend, it won't cancel it out but won't hurt to do 10 mins HIIT after a session.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Upper 2 Workout yesterday:

*Decline Bench Press*
Set 1: 95 kg × 5
Set 2: 95 kg × 5
Set 3: 95 kg × 6

Set 4: 60 kg × 20

*Chin Up + Press up superset*
Set 1: 10 reps + 10 Press ups
Set 2: 8 reps + 10 Press ups
Set 3: 6 reps + 10 Press ups
Set 4: 7 reps + 10 Press ups

*OHP*
Set 1: 30 kg × 10
Set 2: 40 kg × 10
Set 3: 45 kg × 10
Set 4: 52.5 kg × 7 (Gutted about this, got 8 last time! Was hoping for at least 9)

*T-bar Row*
Set 1: 40 kg × 10
Set 2: 60 kg × 10
Set 3: 70 kg × 10
Set 4: 75 kg × 10, 40 kg × 10

*Tricep Extension + Facepull superset (weights/reps same)*
Set 1: 35 kg × 10
Set 2: 42 kg × 40
Set 3: 56 kg × 10

Added in a little bit more volume last night. I wasn't feeling great on the heavier sets so I decided to put in a couple more sets. Definitely got more to give on the Decline bench though 

Cardio only tonight, going to give my body a bit of a rest!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Abs and cardio last night with a few pull ups thrown in for good measure. Cardio is boring as hell though!

I'm going to try and apply some of the deadlifting advice above tonight! If I can ask someone to film me without looking like a complete t**t I will do.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Lower 2 session tonight. Tried to implement higher hips in the deadlift and I felt much, much better while performing the lift. I got someone in the gym to film it and it looks like I'm rounding my back...I could feel it rounding a little bit but the bar seems too far away for me to do any different, is this a set up issue?

Even though the lift felt much better when I was performing it, my lower back is sore now, I'm currently icing it. I'm not sure whether it is because of the deadlifts or my ab twists at the end of the session.....

Anyway, here's the video, any opinions on improvements welcome!

The lift below is 130kg by the way, my second working set of 5 reps






How do I tag people now? The @ symbol doesn't appear to work???


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Full workout from today:

*Deadlift*
Set 1: 130 kg × 5
Set 2: 130 kg × 5
Set 3: 130 kg × 5

*Front Squat*
Set 1: 50 kg × 10
Set 2: 50 kg × 10
Set 3: 50 kg × 10
Set 4: 50 kg × 10

*Nordic Ham Curl *
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps

*Standing Calf Raise (Machine)*
Set 1: 100 kg × 10
Set 2: 180 kg × 15
Set 3: 250 kg × 10 + 150 kg × 10 + bodyweight off box x 50

Finished with 3 sets of cable crunches/10kg plate twists/leg raises...


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Managed to get a workout in before I headed to London on Friday:

*Bench Press*
Set 1: 87.5 kg × 5
Set 2: 87.5 kg × 5
Set 3: 87.5 kg × 5

*Pull Up*
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 6 reps
Set 3: 4 reps
Set 4: 6 reps

*Push Up*
Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 15 reps
Set 3: 15 reps
Set 4: 15 reps

*Dips*
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: +10 kg × 10
Set 4: +25 kg × 8
Set 5: 8 reps

*Bent Over Row*
Set 1: 40 kg × 10
Set 2: 77.5 kg × 5
Set 3: 77.5 kg × 5
Set 4: 77.5 kg × 5

*Bicep Curl (Machine)*
Set 1: 20 kg × 10
Set 2: 30 kg × 10
Set 3: 40 kg × 6
Set 4: 20 kg × 10

*Cable Xovers*
Set 1: 20 kg × 10
Set 2: 25 kg × 10
Set 3: 30 kg × 10

I was strapped for time so the pull ups & push ups, B/O rows & Dips, bicep curl & cable X-overs were all supersets.

Little bit disappointed with my pull ups but I didn't have much rest in between sets. Happy with my bench though, I think I can easily go past 90kg, fingers crossed I can get to 100kg!

Feel pretty horrible after 3 days off the diet. Hitting it pretty hard this week, going to drop some carbs from my 10:30 meal and make sure I do a little bit of cardio every day, ready to go off diet again for my Stag Do on Friday!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Struggled a bit with energy and the gym today, not sure whether it's just a bit of leftover fatigue from my heavy weekend, managed to get through it though:

*Squat*
Set 1: 110 kg × 5
Set 2: 110 kg × 5
Set 3: 110 kg × 10

*SLDL *
Set 1: 40 kg × 10
Set 2: 60 kg × 10
Set 3: 70 kg × 10
Set 4: 77.5 kg × 10

*Lunge (Barbell)*
Set 1: 55 kg × 8
Set 2: 55 kg × 10

*Seated Calf Raise*
Set 1: 20 kg × 20
Set 2: 40 kg × 15
Set 3: 65 kg × 10
Set 4: 40 kg × 10
Set 5: 20 kg × 15

Changed things slightly and took advice from @simonthepieman and added a couple of "do as many as you can sets". Was quite happy that I managed 10 good reps of 110kg squats, I'm really hoping I get to 140kg 3x5 with good form!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Feeling that workout last night, my legs have serious DOMS. Haven't been this sore for a while...

Weighed in low again this morning, 187.5lbs. Not sure why given the crap I've eaten and drank over the weekend, diet went well yesterday 2400 calories with a bit of cardio thrown in.

Upper 2 tonight


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Upper 2 last night:

*Upper 2*

*Decline Bench Press*
Set 1: 97.5 kg × 5
Set 2: 97.5 kg × 5
Set 3: 97.5 kg × 9

*Chin Up*
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 9 reps
Set 3: 7 reps
Set 4: 6 reps

*OHP*
Set 1: 30 kg × 10
Set 2: 40 kg × 10
Set 3: 45 kg × 10
Set 4: 52.5 kg × 9

*T-bar Row*
Set 1: 40 kg × 10
Set 2: 60 kg × 10
Set 3: 70 kg × 10
Set 4: 75 kg × 10

*Tricep Extension*
Set 1: 35 kg × 10
Set 2: 42 kg × 10
Set 3: 56 kg × 10

*Facepulls*
Set 1: 35 kg × 10
Set 2: 42 kg × 10
Set 3: 56 kg × 10

*Preacher Curl*
Set 1: 20 kg × 15
Set 2: 20 kg × 15
Set 3: 20 kg × 15

Tricep Extensions/Facepulls/Preacher Curl all performed as a big superset.

Felt good last night, felt strong under the decline bench so went for more reps. Should easily go past 100kg 3x5. Also chuffed I got to 9 reps out of 52.5kg OHP.

Cardio only tonight and rest a little bit before Lower 2 tomorrow and another deadlift attempt. I've got a feeling my back issue isn't down to my deadlifting but a problem I sustained performing ab roll outs the other week. It's been hurting me for a while now and it aggravated when I train abs...


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

In other news, tomorrow when I'm doing lower 2 workout, I should be performing front squats. I've a noob to these and struggle quite badly. Would it be preferential to stick at them and get better or use the safety bar?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Bit quiet on here the past few days, I've been in Cologne on my stag do and it well and truly broke me! Great time though!

3 workouts to update on, firstly I did Lower 2 on Thursday last week:

*Deadlift*
Set 1: 100 kg × 5
Set 2: 100 kg × 5
Set 3: 100 kg × 5
Set 4: 100 kg × 5
Set 5: 100 kg × 5

*Front Squat*
Set 1: 60 kg × 10
Set 2: 60 kg × 5
Set 3: 60 kg × 5
Set 4: 60 kg × 10
Set 5: 60 kg × 10

*Nordic Ham Curl *
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps

*Standing Calf Raise (Machine)*
Set 1: 100 kg × 20
Set 2: 180 kg × 15
Set 3: 290 kg × 10
Set 4: 190 kg × 9
Set 5: 1 kg × 50

Really struggled getting the front squat comfortable! Had to rack it on my second attempt, I'm hoping this gets easier soon!

Decided to lower the deadlift weight to try and get the form nailed. I stood with the bar much closer to me but I'm still really struggling with not rounding my back...

Video of deadlifting:


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Bit quiet on here the past few days, I've been in Cologne on my stag do and it well and truly broke me! Great time though!
> 
> 3 workouts to update on, firstly I did Lower 2 on Thursday last week:
> 
> ...


If you're rounding your back is it not benficial to drop the weight slightly? I'm no expert and I'm not trying to tell you what to do, just don't want someone causing themselves an injury unecessarily is all dude. You are doing an amazing job and I'd like to be where you are soon.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Second workout to update Upper 1

*Bench Press*
Set 1: 90 kg × 5
Set 2: 90 kg × 5
Set 3: 90 kg × 9

*Bent Over Row*
Set 1: 10 kg × 12
Set 2: 80 kg × 5
Set 3: 80 kg × 5
Set 4: 80 kg × 12

*Tricep Dip*
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: +10 kg × 10
Set 4: +25 kg × 8

*Pull Up*
Set 1: 7 reps
Set 2: 6 reps
Set 3: 6 reps

Set 4: 6 reps

*Cable Xovers*
Set 1: 20 kg × 12
Set 2: 25 kg × 10
Set 3: 30 kg × 10

*Push Up*
Set 1: 12 reps
Set 2: 12 reps
Set 3: 12 reps

*EZ Bar Cur*
Set 1: 20 kg × 12
Set 2: 20 kg × 12
Set 3: 20 kg × 12

Felt great this workout! Felt really strong underneath the Bench so went for as many as I could do, which I think was actually 8 completely on my own and the ninth a tiny spot. Goal is 100kg x 5 reps.

Cable X-Overs, Push Ups and EZ Curls all performed as a big superset.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Third and final workout to update, Lower 1 this morning. Thought I was going to die, I'm still trying to recover from weekend!

*Squat*
Set 1: 115 kg × 5
Set 2: 115 kg × 5
Set 3: 115 kg × 10
Set 4: 60 kg × 20

*SLDL *
Set 1: 40 kg × 10
Set 2: 60 kg × 10
Set 3: 70 kg × 10
Set 4: 80 kg × 10

*Lunge (Barbell)*
Set 1: 55 kg × 10
Set 2: 55 kg × 10

*Seated Calf Raise*
Set 1: 20 kg × 25
Set 2: 40 kg × 20
Set 3: 70 kg × 10
Set 4: 40 kg × 10
Set 5: 20 kg × 20

Squatting is feeling good. Need to make sure I warm my knees up properly, even did a bit of foam rolling before today and it seems to help.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Vincey said:


> If you're rounding your back is it not benficial to drop the weight slightly? I'm no expert and I'm not trying to tell you what to do, just don't want someone causing themselves an injury unecessarily is all dude. You are doing an amazing job and I'd like to be where you are soon.


I did drop the weight lol, 100kg barely feels like it's worth the effort and I'm still struggling to get in a proper position when deadlifting


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> I did drop the weight lol, 100kg barely feels like it's worth the effort and I'm still struggling to get in a proper position when deadlifting


It'll come with time. What's your footwear if any like? Do you use a belt/warps etc?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Vincey said:


> It'll come with time. What's your footwear if any like? Do you use a belt/warps etc?


I tend to wear my converse when deadlifting and squatting, anything with foam/support feels weird. I don't use a belt no and don't need straps, my deadlift is turd so alternate grip is all I need at the moment :whistling:


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> I tend to wear my converse when deadlifting and squatting, anything with foam/support feels weird. I don't use a belt no and don't need straps, my deadlift is turd so alternate grip is all I need at the moment :whistling:


Maybe try and find a good coach to help you for a little while? Might help you out.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm seriously tempted, it's starting to piss me off lol.

There's a chap near me who runs Freedom Strength and I've heard good things about him, this is his Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/Freedomstrength


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Why the hell not. My mates mrs started training 2 years ago and she has just done her first powerlifting comp where she pulled a 160kg deadlift. She weighs about as much as one of my legs :angry:

A good strength coach would be a good investment if you wanted to nail technique IMO.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Upper 2 today. Felt absolutely horrendous after little sleep last night, managed to get through it though.

*Decline Bench Press*
Set 1: 100 kg × 5
Set 2: 100 kg × 5

Set 3: 100 kg x 9

*Chin Up*
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 9 reps
Set 3: 7 reps
Set 4: 6 reps

*Push Up*
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
Set 4: 10 reps

*OHP*
Set 1: 30 kg × 10
Set 2: 40 kg × 10
Set 3: 45 kg × 10
Set 4: 52.5 kg × 9
Notes: Nearly got 10 out of 52.5....

*T-bar Row*
Set 1: 40 kg × 10
Set 2: 60 kg × 10
Set 3: 70 kg × 10
Set 4: 77.5 kg × 10

*Tricep Extension*
Set 1: 35 kg × 10
Set 2: 42 kg × 10
Set 3: 56 kg × 10

*Facepulls*
Set 1: 35 kg × 10
Set 2: 42 kg × 10
Set 3: 56 kg × 10

*Bicep Rope Curl*
Set 1: 35 kg × 10
Set 2: 42 kg × 10
Set 3: 56 kg × 6
Set 4: 42 kg × 4

Last 3 exercises performed as a superset.

Here's a post workout pic too, not the best but...


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Not sure what to do tonight.

I'm up for Lower 2 next which means another meeting with my nemesis deadlifts!

I think a lot of my problem is that I'm consistently trying to perform deadlifts and the rest of Lower 2 (which includes front squats) on a Thursday. My normal week would be:

Monday - Weights session PM (Lower 1)
Tuesday - 5-a-side football at lunch followed by weights session after work (Upper 2)
Wednesday - Abs + 45 Minutes cardio after work
Thursday - 5-a-side football at lunch follwed by weights session after work (Lower 2)
Friday - Weights session after work (Upper 1) or Rest
Saturday - Rest or Upper 1 if rested on Friday.
Sunday - Rest

This means by Thursday evening I'm absolutely knackered, as I am now, my legs are killing me!

I've decided to leave deadlifts until I'm feeling a bit fresher and can attack them tomorrow. Now my dilemma is whether to do an Abs/Cardio session tonight or not?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Rest is good too
Tomorrow stronger


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

I've decided to rest. Always feel like a fat lazy ****er when I do!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Edit, double post for some reason.

Anyway, feel much better after resting. Going to stretch hamstrings/hips properly later before deadlifting and see if I can get in a better position! Will try and film it, can't promise though.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Lower 2 workout today, glad I left it to today after a decent rest yesterday:

*Lower 2*
Bodyweight: Not Found

*Deadlift*
Set 1: 100 kg × 5
Set 2: 100 kg × 5
Set 3: 100 kg × 5
Set 4: 120 kg × 5
Set 5: 120 kg × 5

*Front Squat*
Set 1: 60 kg × 10
Set 2: 60 kg × 10
Set 3: 62.5 kg × 10
Set 4: 62.5 kg × 10

*Nordic Ham Curl *
Set 1: 12 reps
Set 2: 12 reps

*Standing Calf Raise (Machine)*
Set 1: 100 kg × 10
Set 2: 220 kg × 10
Set 3: 300 kg × 8 + 200 kg × 9 + Bodyweight × 50

Still keeping deadlift weight low trying to nail the form. I think I'm making progress with it. Managed to get another video tonight, still struggling to "feel" the form.

Apologies for camera work, not sure whether he was trying to get different angles or just video my ass?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

On a diet note, I'm trying to restrict kcals to circa 2400 for another after my stag do binge, starting to feel hungry in the evenings though, especially tonight! I can't wait for my bowl of Skyr later!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Upper 1 yesterday. Was a bit of a strange one, I just didn't feel strong at all and struggled with a few of the exercises. I didn't feel strong under the bench at all. My last set was my "as many as I can do" set, that turned out to be 5 lol, I'm slightly concerned that I'm reaching my bench pressing limits, hopefully not, I'm hoping it was just a slightly off day.

*Upper 1*

*Bench Press*
Set 1: 92.5 kg × 5
Set 2: 92.5 kg × 5

*Pull Up*
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 8 reps
Set 3: 6 reps
Set 4: 7 reps

*Push Up*
Set 1: 12 reps
Set 2: 12 reps
Set 3: 12 reps
Set 4: 12 reps

*Tricep Dip*
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: +10 kg × 10
Set 4: +25 kg × 6 + 6 bodyweight reps

*Bent Over Row*
Set 1: 60 kg × 10
Set 2: 85 kg × 5
Set 3: 85 kg × 5
Set 4: 85 kg × 8
Set 5: 60 kg × 15
Notes: Grip giving up before back on last set

*Bicep Curl (Machine)*
Set 1: 20 kg × 10
Set 2: 30 kg × 10
Set 3: 40 kg × 5 + 30 kg × 4 + 20 kg × 6

*Cable Xovers*
Set 1: 20 kg × 10
Set 2: 25 kg × 10
Set 3: 30 kg × 10

I'm doing my best not to wear straps where possible but it's getting increasingly difficult with bent over rows. Yesterday my grip started to fail before my back. Should I introduce more grip work on other days to try and get it to catch up or start using straps for working sets?


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

> Upper 1 yesterday. Was a bit of a strange one, I just didn't feel strong at all and struggled with a few of the exercises. I didn't feel strong under the bench at all. My last set was my "as many as I can do" set, that turned out to be 5 lol, I'm slightly concerned that I'm reaching my bench pressing limits, hopefully not, I'm hoping it was just a slightly off day.
> 
> *Upper 1*
> 
> ...


Fat grips have helped with my grip strength mate plus it's added some size to my forearms which where a massive lagging body part on me


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

T100 said:


> Fat grips have helped with my grip strength mate plus it's added some size to my forearms which where a massive lagging body part on me


Thanks mate, are they worth the money then? Over and above extra grip work?


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

> Thanks mate, are they worth the money then? Over and above extra grip work?


Really helped me mate, you need to drop the weight a fair bit as it makes it tougher to lift but worth using, I only use them on certain exercises on certain days as well


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Does it not negatively affect the results you get from the lift, if you have to drop the weight?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Made some Cauliflower pizzas at weekend too. Still managed to get my pizza to 700 kcal Hahaha.









I was pleasantly surprised how it turned out. Next time I'll cut the parmesan out of the base recipe, it was too strong and added too many calories.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> Made some Cauliflower pizzas at weekend too. Still managed to get my pizza to 700 kcal Hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just found these mate as I was having a looksie at what I could do this coming weekend for me and the mrs for a healthy treat. http://simplytaralynn.com/2014/04/22/low-calorie-flatbread-pizzas/


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Vincey said:


> Just found these mate as I was having a looksie at what I could do this coming weekend for me and the mrs for a healthy treat. http://simplytaralynn.com/2014/04/22/low-calorie-flatbread-pizzas/


They look pretty damn good and certainly a hell of a lot easier than a cauliflower base! Nice one mate, one to try next time


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

ancient_loyal said:


> They look pretty damn good and certainly a hell of a lot easier than a cauliflower base! Nice one mate, one to try next time


Yeha I did think cooking down cauliflower and then making it into a "pizza" base would have been an absolute faff. If you look on Muscle Foods site they sell low cal flatbreads which are really good in terms of macros. Couple that with their virtually zero fat cheese then I'm sure you're onto a winner there. :beer:


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

> Does it not negatively affect the results you get from the lift, if you have to drop the weight?


I don't use them every session mate and when I did use them I throw in extra sets to compensate


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

T100 said:


> I don't use them every session mate and when I did use them I throw in extra sets to compensate


Ahh right I'm with you. Thanks mate, I might invest


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Lower 1 Tonight:

*Squat*
Set 1: 120 kg × 5
Set 2: 120 kg × 5
Set 3: 120 kg × 10

*SLDL *
Set 1: 40 kg × 10
Set 2: 60 kg × 10
Set 3: 70 kg × 10
Set 4: 85 kg × 10

*Single Leg - Leg Press *
Set 1: 40 kg × 10
Set 2: 60 kg × 10
Set 3: 80 kg × 10

*Seated Calf Raise*
Set 1: 20 kg × 25
Set 2: 40 kg × 20
Set 3: 60 kg × 20 + 40 kg × 10 +20 kg × 15

Felt good tonight, the 9th and 10th reps of my last working set on squats were about parallel but not quite as low as I'd like to go but I'm happy with that! Still on course for 140kg x 5.

Finished off with some ab work and 20 minutes on the stepper to mitigate some of the excess calories on Sunday night.

Legs are going to hurt tomorrow!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Upper 2 last night:

*Decline Bench Press*
Set 1: 102.5 kg × 5
Set 2: 102.5 kg × 5
Set 3: 102.5 kg × 6 (I've put 6 here, I actually performed 8 reps but my spotter wasn't great and I'm not sure how much he took off me)

*Chin Up*
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 9 reps
Set 3: 7 reps
Set 4: 7 reps

*OHP*
Set 1: 30 kg × 10
Set 2: 40 kg × 10
Set 3: 45 kg × 10
Set 4: 52.5 kg × 9 (Majorly gutted I couldn't get to 10 reps here, it keeps eluding me!)

*T-bar Row*
Set 1: 40 kg × 10
Set 2: 60 kg × 10
Set 3: 70 kg × 10
Set 4: 80 kg × 10

*Tricep Extension*
Set 1: 35 kg × 10
Set 2: 42 kg × 10
Set 3: 56 kg × 10

*Facepulls*
Set 1: 35 kg × 10
Set 2: 42 kg × 10
Set 3: 56 kg × 10

*Rope bicep curls*
Set 1: 35 kg × 10
Set 2: 42 kg × 10
Set 3: 30 kg × 12

Tri Extension, Facepulls and Rope curls all performed as superset.

Finished off with some ab work, no cardio as I played 5-a-side during the day.

Can't decide what to do today, either cardio/abs, complete rest day or possibly Lower 2 workout. I feel good and I'm training with a mate before a wedding on Friday so I might just do a full body session then...


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Decided to do Lower 2 last night. Deadlifts are still very much a work in progress, I'm trying to get my hips in the right position so my back isn't rounded but I know there is still some rounding going on, will just have to keep at it and potentially get someone to look at my form in detail in person.

On a more positive note, I'm starting to feel more comfortable under front squats, still killing my collar bone but the movement feels more natural now. It's definitely a core killer!

Did a few pull ups while I was resting in between my Nordic ham curls, just because really 

Full workout:

*Deadlift*
Set 1: 100 kg × 5
Set 2: 100 kg × 5
Set 3: 120 kg × 5
Set 4: 120 kg × 5
Set 5: 130 kg × 5

*Front Squat*
Set 1: 65 kg × 10
Set 2: 65 kg × 10
Set 3: 65 kg × 10
Set 4: 65 kg × 10

*Pull Up*
Set 1: 5 reps
Set 2: 5 reps
Set 3: 5 reps

*Nordic Ham Curl *
Set 1: 12 reps
Set 2: 12 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

*Standing Calf Raise (Machine)*
Set 1: 100 kg × 20
Set 2: 220 kg × 10
Set 3: 300 kg × 9 + 200 kg × 9 + BW × 50 (off box)

At the Wigan game tonight so might not get time to train. Hoping to train Upper 1 or some cardio if I get chance...


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Decided on sunbed and rest on Thursday in the end, had nowhere near enough time before the game.

Managed to get a workout done before heading off to a mate's wedding on Friday where I proceeded to drink lots of wine and beer and eat lots of food! Compounded that with a takeaway on Saturday night and a boat load of buffet on Sunday. All in all a bit of a write off weekend but shouldn't have done much damage, back on the wagon tonight with some cardio and a few grams less carbs 

Here's the workout from Friday, felt really good under the bench and really happy with the 95kg. Started to run out of time due to an old colleague chatting on at me!

*Upper 1*
Bodyweight: Not Found

*Bench Press*
Set 1: 95 kg × 5
Set 2: 95 kg × 5
Set 3: 95kg x 6

*Pull Up*
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 8 reps
Set 3: 7 reps
Set 4: 8 reps

*Push Up*
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
Set 4: 10 reps

*Tricep Dip*
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: +10 kg × 10
Set 4: +20 kg × 9

*Bent Over Row*
Set 1: 60 kg × 10
Set 2: 90 kg × 5
Set 3: 90 kg × 5
Set 4: 90 kg × 10
Set 5: 60 kg × 10
Notes: Used straps for work set.

*Cable Xovers*
Set 1: 20 kg × 10
Set 2: 25 kg × 10
Set 3: 30 kg × 10

*EZ Bar Cur*
Set 1: 20 kg × 12
Set 2: 20 kg × 12
Set 3: 20 kg × 12


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Lower 1 tonight. Didn't feel particularly fantastic, especially underneath the squat so I decided to keep it 3x5 which I only just managed on the final set. I threw in a couple of drop sets for good measure!

Decided to drop the weight on lunges too and focus on higher reps!

*Lower 1*
Bodyweight: Not Found

*Squat*
Set 1: 125 kg × 5
Set 2: 125 kg × 5
Set 3: 125kg x 5 + 80kg x 10 + 60kg x 15 + 20kg x 25

*SLDL *
Set 1: 40 kg × 10
Set 2: 60 kg × 10
Set 3: 70 kg × 10
Set 4: 85 kg × 10

*Lunge (Barbell)*
Set 1: 25 kg × 25
Set 2: 25 kg × 30
Set 3: 25 kg × 40

*Seated Calf Raise*
Set 1: 20 kg × 25
Set 2: 40 kg × 20
Set 3: 75 kg × 10 + 40 kg × 20 + 20 kg × 25


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Upper 2 yesterday, was feeling a bit fatigued but managed to get through it and managed to increase the weight on my decline bench and managed to finally get 10 reps out of 52.5kg OHP!

*Decline Bench Press*
Set 1: 105 kg × 5
Set 2: 105 kg × 5
Set 3: 105 kg × 6 + 85 kg × 5 + 65 kg × 5 + 60 kg × 5

*Chin Up*
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 7 reps
Set 4: 7 reps

*OHP*
Set 1: 30 kg × 10
Set 2: 40 kg × 10
Set 3: 52.5 kg × 10
Set 4: 40 kg × 12

*T-bar Row*
Set 1: 40 kg × 10
Set 2: 60 kg × 10
Set 3: 85 kg × 10
Set 4: 60 kg × 10 + 40 kg × 10
Notes: 85kg bit too heavy. Form not great.

*Tricep Extension*
Set 1: 35 kg × 10
Set 2: 42 kg × 10
Set 3: 56 kg × 10

*Facepulls*
Set 1: 35 kg × 10
Set 2: 42 kg × 10
Set 3: 56 kg × 10

*Push Up*
Set 1: 12 reps
Set 2: 12 reps
Set 3: 12 reps

Tricep extension, facepulls and push ups performed as super set. Finished off with some ab work...


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Just a bit of cardio last night, very dull!

Kept calories around 2400 and feeling a bit better after the weekend I had! I'm going to try and steady the ship and eat well this weekend without a cheat.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Lower 2 last night:

*Deadlift*
Set 1: 100 kg × 5
Set 2: 100 kg × 5
Set 3: 100 kg × 5
Set 4: 100 kg × 5
Set 5: 100 kg × 5

*Front Squat*
Set 1: 67.5 kg × 10
Set 2: 67.5 kg × 10
Set 3: 67.5 kg × 10
Set 4: 67.5 kg × 10

*Nordic Ham Curl *
Set 1: 12 reps
Set 2: 12 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

*Pull Up*
Set 1: 5 reps
Set 2: 5 reps
Set 3: 5 reps

*Standing Calf Raise (Machine)*
Set 1: 100 kg × 20
Set 2: 220 kg × 10
Set 3: 300 kg × 10
Set 4: 200 kg × 10
Set 5: 1 kg × 50

Kept the deadlift light and focussed solely on form. Wanted to film it but the gym was hammered, I think I'm getting there, slowly but surely.

Also increasing the weight steadily on front squats, it's killing my collar bone though!!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Back to Upper 1 tonight, starting to reach my max on bench. I've only put 4 reps for the second set because I think the spotter helped even though he said he didn't! At this point should I be trying 100kg next or take it back a step and more reps? @simonthepieman any advice mate?

Rest of the workout went quite well, felt nice and pumped! Although I seem to taken a step back on my dips, I'm trying to concentrate more on form and pivoting forward to target the chest rather than doing a simple tricep dip so this might be the reason?

*Bench Press*
Set 1: 97.5 kg × 5
Set 2: 97.5 kg × 4
Set 3: 97.5 kg × 5
Set 4: 80 kg × 12
Set 5: 60 kg × 6

*Pull Up*
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 7 reps
Set 4: 7 reps

*Tricep Dip*
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: +10 kg × 10
Set 4: +20 kg × 8

*Bent Over Row*
Set 1: 60 kg × 10
Set 2: 95 kg × 5
Set 3: 95 kg × 5
Set 4: 95 kg × 10
Set 5: 60 kg × 10

*Bicep Curl (Machine)*
Set 1: 20 kg × 10
Set 2: 30 kg × 10
Set 3: 40kg x 6 + 20kg x 10

*Cable Xovers*
Set 1: 20 kg × 10
Set 2: 25 kg × 10
Set 3: 30 kg × 10

Bicep Curls and Cable X-Overs performed as superset.

Heading to the gym tomorrow to do a random full body workout. Nothing too intensive probably just a few different movements than I'm used to and nothing too heavy.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Managed to get in the gym on Saturday for 45 minutes to do a quick blast, didn't bother logging the workout it was only a random one because I was pretty bored to be honest.

Calories over the weekend weren't too bad. Had a few nibbles (crisps, goujons etc) that I shouldn't have had on Saturday and had 3-400 calories of crap yesterday but well within range and nowhere near the misdemeanours of previous weekends. Feel much better for it this morning, I haven't woken up with my usual Monday morning food baby!

I'm supposed to be training Lower 1 tonight but my knee isn't filling me with confidence. Not really sure what to do, whether to go and train but train a bit lighter, possibly more reps or rest? I'll be honest, I don't want to rest! I'd rather do something!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Single Leg Workout on Monday.

I've got quite a significant disparity in muscle size in my legs due to a dicky left knee. I'm going to swap my normal leg workouts for something more suited to single leg work which will hopefully help my knee and bring my left leg up to scratch a bit more. It's a struggle though!

*SLDL (single leg)*
Set 1: BW × 10
Set 2: 10 kg × 10
Set 3: 10 kg × 10
Set 4: 10 kg × 10

*Bulgarian Split Squats*
Set 1: BW × 10
Set 2: BW × 10
Set 3: 10 kg × 10
Set 4: 10 kg × 10

*Squat*
Set 1: 60 kg × 10
Set 2: 60 kg × 10
Set 3: 60 kg × 10

*Nordic Ham Curl *
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

*Leg Extension (single legs)*
Set 1: 19 kg × 10
Set 2: 26 kg × 10
Set 3: 33 kg × 10

*Seated Calf Raise*
Set 1: 20 kg × 25
Set 2: 40 kg × 20
Set 3: 75 kg × 10
Set 4: 40 kg × 15
Set 5: 20 kg × 25

I tried to get a video of me doing the Bulgarian Split Squats because they felt really weird. I couldn't quite get my foot placement right, it didn't seem to want to sit flush with the step if that makes sense. It's not a great angle and people came in after this attempt so I didn't want to film anymore!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Workout yesterday was Upper 2, not a great day at the office in terms of benching. Not sure why but everything felt heavy even my 80kg warm up set before my work sets







. I was stuck in a negotiation meeting for nearly 9 hours and didn't manage to eat very well during the day but surely that wouldn't affect me that much?

Anyway, here it is. Managed 9 reps out of another 2.5kg on my OHP though!

*Decline Bench Press*
Set 1: 107.5 kg × 5
Set 2: 107.5 kg × 3
Set 3: 100 kg × 6
Set 4: 60 kg × 10

*Chin Up*
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 9 reps
Set 3: 7 reps

*OHP*
Set 1: 30 kg × 10
Set 2: 40 kg × 10
Set 3: 55 kg × 9
Set 4: 40 kg × 15

*T-bar Row*
Set 1: 40 kg × 10
Set 2: 60 kg × 60
Set 3: 85 kg × 10
Set 4: 60 kg × 10
Set 5: 40 kg × 10

*Tricep Extension*
Set 1: 35 kg × 10
Set 2: 42 kg × 10
Set 3: 56 kg × 10

*Facepulls*
Set 1: 35 kg × 10
Set 2: 42 kg × 10
Set 3: 56 kg × 10

*Rope bicep curls*
Set 1: 35 kg × 10
Set 2: 42 kg × 10
Set 3: 30 kg × 15

Last 3 exercises performed as a superset, finished off with some ab work.


----------



## boxer dog (Jul 16, 2010)

Do you strap your knees at all?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

boxer dog said:


> Do you strap your knees at all?


No mate, I did for a while but I was informed that they'd be doing more harm than good so I stopped.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Did another Single Leg workout tonight but threw in some deadlifts. I'm still struggling with my deadlifts, I've taken another video, I'll post when it's finished uploading to Vimeo.

*Weighted Step Up *
Set 1: 30 kg × 10
Set 2: 30 kg × 10
Set 3: 30 kg × 10
Set 4: 30 kg × 10
*SLDL *
Set 1: 12 kg × 10
Set 2: 12 kg × 10
Set 3: 12 kg × 10
Set 4: 12 kg × 10

*Lying leg curl*
Set 1: 32 kg × 15
Set 2: 53 kg × 12
Set 3: 74 kg × 9
*Glute Ham Raise*
Set 1: +15 kg × 12
Set 2: +20 kg × 10
Set 3: +20 kg × 10

*Deadlift*
Set 1: 100 kg × 5
Set 2: 100 kg × 5
Set 3: 100 kg × 5
Set 4: 100 kg × 5
Set 5: 100 kg × 5

*Squat*
Set 1: 60 kg × 10
Set 2: 60 kg × 10
Set 3: 60 kg × 10

*Standing Calf Raise (Machine)*
Set 1: 100 kg × 25
Set 2: 220 kg × 10
Set 3: 300 kg × 10
Set 4: 200 kg × 10
Set 5: 1 kg × 50

Struggled with the glute raises, not sure whether I was doing them wrong or just not used to them but my lower back was killing me! I think I'll try pull throughs next time!

I had a quick go at the Zercher squat but didn't feel too confident to try it without looking at some more instructional videos. Didn't want to fall over in front of everyone. Also managed to get a squat video for critique. Will upload with the deadlift video.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Deadlifting video, still rounding my back

Any advice @TommyBananas






Also thought I'd get a video of me squatting:


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Updated picture, overall I have to say since starting my "shape up" in March I've come quite a long way. I'm happy with my progress and massively grateful to everyone who's helped and or encouraged me along the way.









Still have some serious hang ups about the skin as you can see from the picture but I'm trying not to focus on the negatives.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> Deadlift hips are still too low, it's really hard to explain without putting you into the right setup being there. But its definitely do-able.
> 
> You need to work on just straighting your back before the pull, once you get it, it'll be easy and you'll be like "oh"
> 
> ...


Thanks mate,

In terms of deadlifts, I'm struggling to get my back straight I can feel that it isn't but at a loss on how to straighten it. I can stand side on in the mirror and "see" the form I think I should be using but can't get that form with the bar in my hands, does that make sense?

I assume I should be in this sort of position to start with?









My problem being that the bar isn't on the floor, on the floor my back looks like:


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for the squatting advice too, I'm trying to squat as deep as possible!

I always thought not locking out was better for constant tension? No?



TommyBananas said:


> That looks much better - but ffrom this position you'd SLIGHTLY tilt back some if that makes sense - you'd align your neck with your spine too, looking infront of you at the floor
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/4-ZTI9Fv_G/
> 
> See how Candito oncce hes in a similar position to you there he SLIGHTLY tilts back so hes not as flat as you (i dont mean your back I mean your entire upper body)


Thanks mate, I edited my post as you were replying, apologies


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> Just work on getting into that position while it is on the floor - and bringing hips up should help with that. Rather than trying to set them so low. It'll take time; just to get used to how it feels.
> 
> And not locking out is a risk of injury with your knees eventually under heavy loads. Plus, it'd slow your progression etc etc etc. Because you wonn't be able to add weight to the bar as fast as normal. Trust me, lock out  But apart from that, the squat itself looks great.


Thanks for the advice mate, I do appreciate it. Apologies for calling you out in my thread haha. :thumb:

I'll make sure I lock out on squatting too, I'm keeping light for a couple of weeks, my knee has started to give me grief again and I need to work on the ridiculous muscle imbalance in my legs


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Upper 1 again tonight. Went for 100kg bench which is pretty much my Everest lol. I've put 3x5 but I'm not quite sure whether the spotter took a bit of slack, he said not but I don't trust him Haha.

Will probably just stick to 100kg next time and get a better spotter!

Anyway. Here it is:

Bench Press

Set 1: 100 kg × 5

Set 2: 100 kg × 5

Set 3: 100 kg × 5

Set 4: 60 kg × 12

Pull Up

Set 1: 10 reps

Set 2: 10 reps

Set 3: 7 reps

Set 4: 7 reps

Tricep Dip

Set 1: 10 reps

Set 2: 10 reps

Set 3: +10 kg × 10

Set 4: +20 kg × 10 + 5 bw reps

Bent Over Row

Set 1: 60 kg × 10

Set 2: 100 kg × 5

Set 3: 100 kg × 5

Set 4: 100 kg × 10 + 60 kg × 12

Bicep Curl (Machine)

Set 1: 20 kg × 12

Set 2: 30 kg × 10

Set 3: 40kg x 10 + 20kg x 10

Cable Xovers

Set 1: 20 kg × 10

Set 2: 25 kg × 10

Set 3: 30 kg × 10

Bench Press (Machine)

Set 1: 20 kg × 10

Set 2: 20 kg × 10

Set 3: 20 kg × 10

Probably going to do a random "whatever I want" workout tomorrow just because I want to train!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Hope your well bud.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Hope your well bud.


Good mate thanks. Trying to figure out what to do today for my training....


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Decided to go and do a random full body workout today, can't be bothered with weights I didn't write them down but it went something like this:

DB Chest Press + EZ Curl Row Superset (DB up to 42.5kg. Row constant at 40kg) - 4 sets

Leg Press + Jump Squats Superset - 3 sets

Lying Leg Curl + Leg Curl + Seated Calf Raise Superset - 3 sets

Shoulder Press + Lateral Raise + Rear Delt Fly (Machine) Superset - 3 sets

Weighted Ab Crunch + Bicep Curl + Tricep Pushdown - 3 sets

Tired now!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Rest day today.....BORING!

Going to have a decent meal tonight, won't exactly be a cheat but will be a lot of calories in one go :thumb


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Yesterday was another single leg session. I've since changed phones so I don't have it to hand but it's not too important lol.

I went up to 80kg on squats and still going ass to grass managed 10 easy, clean reps with little to no knee pain.

Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk

Today was upper 2. Decline bench of 110kg attempted. First set was OK but only managed 4 reps on the second so I lowered the weight to get some reps.

Rest of the workout went well though. Starting to just go through the motions a bit. Got one eye on Friday!

FitNotes Workout - Tuesday 25th August 2015

** Decline Barbell Bench Press **

- 110.0 kgs x 5 reps

- 110.0 kgs x 4 reps

- 100.0 kgs x 7 reps

- 60.0 kgs x 10 reps

** Chin Up **

- 10 reps

- 10 reps

- 8 reps

- 8 reps

** T-Bar Row **

- 40.0 kgs x 10 reps

- 60.0 kgs x 10 reps

- 60.0 kgs x 7 reps

- 40.0 kgs x 7 reps

** Overhead Press **

- 30.0 kgs x 10 reps

- 40.0 kgs x 10 reps

- 55.0 kgs x 9 reps

- 40.0 kgs x 15 reps

** Rope Push Down **

- 35.0 kgs x 10 reps

- 42.0 kgs x 10 reps

- 56.0 kgs x 10 reps

** Cable Face Pull **

- 35.0 kgs x 10 reps

- 45.0 kgs x 10 reps

- 56.0 kgs x 10 reps

** Cable Curl **

- 35.0 kgs x 10 reps

- 42.0 kgs x 10 reps

- 35.0 kgs x 10 reps

Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm back and I'm now a married man. Wedding and honeymoon were absolutely fantastic, couldn't have asked for better.

As a result of the all inclusive food and booze I've managed to put on between 5-7lbs. How much of that is fat I don't know. I'm going to get myself back into the swing of things and then probably implement a new programme and potentially get on the Pro-Hormone train.

I'll be aiming to lose the excess in around 3-4 weeks. It might not even take that long as some of it is probably excess water/bloat!

Anyway, I'm back and I'll be catching up on journals when I get chance


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Congratulations mate

Enjoy the new life


----------

